
Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach - kqr2
http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/
======
jlees
A classic but I'm not quite sure why it was posted? Initially thought they'd
made the text available online, which would be cool. But alas.

Is the Google Code or design-a-cover thing the actual news here?

~~~
jjames
Serious tease. I expected either the text available online, lecture videos or
at the very least a courseware podcast from Berkeley. I guess I'll go back to
staring at it at the bookstore...

~~~
DTrejo
Sign up for Gigapedia.org and you can get it. Email me if you have questions
about how to DL it.

------
paraschopra
While the book is good, it lacks the statistical approach to AI and ML.
Currently, most of the AI or ML is done in statistical fashion and I think
this book does not do justice in introducing those topics well.

~~~
vang3lis
what would you recommend to supplement Russel&Norvig?

~~~
plinkplonk
"what would you recommend to supplement Russel&Norvig?"

Elements Of Statistical learning( <http://www-
stat.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/> )

------
benkant
It appears a 3rd edition is on the way. I wonder what changes it will bring?

<http://media.pearsoncmg.com/ph/esm/ecs_ai/>

------
fizz
I like the AI Game Programming Wisdom Series (<http://www.aiwisdom.com/>).

Or maybe if we are posting up classics we could mention The Society of Mind by
Marvin Minsky.

------
Eliezer
My name is Eliezer Yudkowsky, and I think this book is _awesome_.

~~~
vang3lis
My name is vang3lis and I'm an alcoholic. So what?

~~~
zandorg
I know Elizier's name from Novamente, which is no small achievement.

~~~
vang3lis
Don't get me wrong, I like Elizier's posts on Overcoming Bias, but I
disapprove of name calling when doing one sentence book reviews

~~~
zandorg
Ah! In that case...

"Denny Crane!"

~~~
zandorg
I want to clarify that this is a reference to the TV show Boston Legal, where
William Shatner's named partner in a law firm, says his own name frequently,
as if to say 'I'm Denny Crane and I'm the best'.

------
aufreak
The ToC doesn't contain anything about the situated cognition, enactive
cognition schools of thought, so I find applying the term AI to this book too
broad. The topics covered seems to broadly fall under "automatic problem
solving strategies" or something like that. Check out Rodney Brooks' robotics
work for anything that feels like intelligence.

------
zandorg
I sold my copy on Amazon when I realised I'd get all my money back.

